# ipad air  importation des photos impossible



## cillab (21 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous
aprés un échange de mon IPAD AIR , toujour le méme probléme
impossible d'importer des photos du lecteur SD Card Camera Reader
aprés deux  échanges ,pas de solution

si quelqun a ce probléme,merçi pour le retour


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

est-ce que tu utilises bien cet adaptateur pour insérer ta carte SD/HC ? Adaptateur Lightning vers lecteur de carte SD - Apple Store (France)


----------



## cillab (21 Novembre 2013)

merçi ,pour ta réponse
bien sur carte  SDHC  LEXAR 8GB 
elle monte su mon imac 27   sur mon IPAD 1 sur mon mac book
aprés 2 échanges  du mini cable SD CAMERA , et de l'IPAD  je me pose des questions ??? 
je vais essayer un raccord 30broches ils le vendent sur l'APPLE STORE
j'en ais marre de réinitialiser remise à jour ect.... pour rien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> merçi ,pour ta réponse
> bien sur carte  SDHC  LEXAR 8GB
> elle monte su mon imac 27   sur mon IPAD 1 sur mon mac book
> aprés 2 échanges  du mini cable SD CAMERA , et de l'IPAD  je me pose des questions ???
> ...



Le MC531ZM/A par hasard ...


----------



## cillab (21 Novembre 2013)

re bonjour  ALBERT-R

  merçi  pour ta réponse rapide,mais 

Le MC531ZM/A  correspond à QUOI????
le miens modéleMD789NF/A
SERIE   DMPLNGAAFK15 voila pour mes infos


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> re bonjour  ALBERT-R
> 
> merçi  pour ta réponse rapide,mais
> 
> ...



C'est le N° de la pièce


----------



## cillab (21 Novembre 2013)

re re re bonsoir
comme numeros de la SD Card Camera Reader, je n'ais que le code barre
il y en a deux sur le fond de la boite 
1er  8   85 909  62753      0
le 2é  4    547597    8155564
et voila tout ce que je posséde


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même soucis... as tu trouvé une solution?


----------



## cillab (2 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai le même soucis... as tu trouvé une solution?



bonne Année  bonjour  bonsoir  tout dépend du fuseaux horaire

 OUI j'ais trouver la solution un adaptateur pour 30 broches lightning
sur lequel tu mets ton ancien 30 broches et tui glisse ta SD cart
j'ais un ancien 30 broches car j'ais déja un IPAD 1
et tout marche nikel ils m'ont changer l'ipad et cela ne venait que des accéssoires
de toute façon ,ils n'en ont rien à foutre,ils ne regardent méme pas ton IPAD


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonne Année bonjour bonsoir tout dépend du fuseaux horaire
> 
> OUI j'ais trouver la solution un adaptateur pour 30 broches lightning
> sur lequel tu mets ton ancien 30 broches et tui glisse ta SD cart
> ...


 

Merci... J'ai aussi l'ancien 30 broches, mais je trouve ça dingue de devoir l'utiliser avec un adaptater, quand le péripérique dédié ne fonctione pas... t'ont t'ils remboursé l'adaptateur lightning?

merci pour ta réponse en tout cas...


----------



## cillab (3 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Merci... J'ai aussi l'ancien 30 broches, mais je trouve ça dingue de devoir l'utiliser avec un adaptater, quand le péripérique dédié ne fonctione pas... t'ont t'ils remboursé l'adaptateur lightning?
> 
> merci pour ta réponse en tout cas...



dans le cul l'adaptateur je l'ais mis pour décorer le sapin faut pas rever lol


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2014)

je viens de passer la soirée avec le chat Apple... Trois techniciens, pour finalement m'entendre dire qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire, que l'adaptateur est certainement défectueux et qu'il me faut le rapporter...

probléme, je n'ai plus ni la boite ni le ticket de caisse... je vais tenter d'aller voir un Genius ce week-end avec, je vous tient au courant!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------

aucun genius dispo avant une semaine...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h34 ----------

Ok, en utilisant un hub USB alimenté par le courant, j'arrive à brancher ma gopro et à avoir accès à la carte pour importer... ça me permet de patienter, le temps de faire remplacer mon adaptateur SD à l'apple store...

Si d'autre souhaitent des infos sur la manie, n'hésitez pas...


----------



## cillab (4 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> je viens de passer la soirée avec le chat Apple... Trois techniciens, pour finalement m'entendre dire qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire, que l'adaptateur est certainement défectueux et qu'il me faut le rapporter...
> 
> probléme, je n'ai plus ni la boite ni le ticket de caisse... je vais tenter d'aller voir un Genius ce week-end avec, je vous tient au courant!
> 
> ...




bonsoir 
si tu va dans un APPLE STORE prend ton IPAD SOUS LE BRAS et essaye ton nouveau sd CAMERA


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Janvier 2014)

Oui, c'est une évidence:

Pour montrer au genius que ça ne fonctionne pas

Pour tester le nouveau

De toute façon, je ne sort jamais sans mon ipad...


----------



## cillab (5 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui, c'est une évidence:
> 
> Pour montrer au genius que ça ne fonctionne pas
> 
> ...




 tiens moi au courant si tu a la chance,d'en trouver un qui marche  vite joue au LOTO


----------



## flippy (8 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour. Je relance le sujet car je me pose la question suivante (avant d'investir ) : si je branche l'adaptateur carte-SD sur mon iPad mini (déc. 2013, mais non Retina), je peux copier mes photos sur celui-ci, mais est-ce que ça fonctionne dans l'autre sens (de l'iPad vers la carte SDD branchée à l'adaptateur) ???????????


----------



## cillab (8 Janvier 2014)

flippy a dit:


> Bonjour. Je relance le sujet car je me pose la question suivante (avant d'investir ) : si je branche l'adaptateur carte-SD sur mon iPad mini (déc. 2013, mais non Retina), je peux copier mes photos sur celui-ci, mais est-ce que ça fonctionne dans l'autre sens (de l'iPad vers la carte SDD branchée à l'adaptateur) ???????????




 NON NON ET NON c'est sans appel


----------



## flippy (8 Janvier 2014)

Bon :sick:. Je me suis mis à l'iPad que très récemment (sur Mac depuis 1988, c.à.d. au millénaire dernier) et je trouve l'engin particulièrement restrictif pour les échanges de données. Si on n'a pas de NAS sous la main, il faut _clouder_ à tour de bras et moi qui est un internet à ras les paquerettes, c'est dur ... Pour le moment l'iPad ne remplacera jamais un Mac (je trouve ça plutôt - très, très -dommage  )...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Janvier 2014)

Au contraire, je ne peut pas te laisser dire ça... Sauf pour ce qui est de la colorimétrie (retouche) car écran pas étalonna le, l'iPad sais tout faire presque aussi hein que mon mac...

Pour sortir les fichiers, utilise good reader... Tu crée ainsi un serveur wifi, et tu n'as plus qu'à t'y connecter avec un mac ou un Pc pour en sortir les fichiers... L'iPad deviens alors une clef USB toute basique...

Il n'y a pas de limitations à ce que peut faire un ipad, c'est un ordinateur comme les autres... Il y a juste des gens qui ne savent pas l'utiliser à fond...


----------



## flippy (11 Janvier 2014)

Bon ben je présume que c'est mon cas (c'est vrai que je débute dans l'iPad). Je crois avoir d'ailleurs trouvé la solution : j'ai investi dans un NAS


----------



## cillab (11 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Au contraire, je ne peut pas te laisser dire ça... Sauf pour ce qui est de la colorimétrie (retouche) car écran pas étalonna le, l'iPad sais tout faire presque aussi hein que mon mac...
> 
> Pour sortir les fichiers, utilise good reader... Tu crée ainsi un serveur wifi, et tu n'as plus qu'à t'y connecter avec un mac ou un Pc pour en sortir les fichiers... L'iPad deviens alors une clef USB toute basique...
> 
> Il n'y a pas de limitations à ce que peut faire un ipad, c'est un ordinateur comme les autres... Il y a juste des gens qui ne savent pas l'utiliser à fond...



  bien vu et voilou et voila


----------

